# feeding piranha crayfish



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i live near a river called River Raisin.

i can catch crayfish in certain areas of the river like it is my job. i have heard that crayfish are "dirty" and should not be fed to piranha if u just caught them out of a river/lake or where ever else.

my question is...how would i go about "cleaning" them before i put them in the tank with my piranha for them to eat? basically just quarintine them?

thanks


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

quarantine them for about 2 weeks.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

what would u suggest i feed them for this 2 week period?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nm. ill just feed them fish, shrimp, water plants, worms, insects, snails, and plankton.

i dont understand how a crayfish could survive in a P tank though. its almost impossibel to freeze a crayfish (unless the water is 32 degrees), but they dont like warm temperatures at all.

would they eventually die in 80-82 degree water or can they handle it???


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

They can handle the temperature. Ive had mine for a long time in my tank, and 82 degrees is fine.


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

I believe Jesse is looking to feed the crayfish to his P-fish not give them a tankmate.

If the water they come from is not seriously polluted I would just give throw them in, if the crayfish have any internal parasites I doubt if they could be passed on to P-fish because P-fish have cast iron stomachs with a lot of acid and I have yet to see one die from internal parasites in the 12 years I have kept them.

Whatever the P-fish do not eat right away remove immediately because shellfish spoil very quickly (the reason crayfish, lobster etc. is thrown alive into a boiling pot for human consumption) and that would be the major health concern.

If you do go the quaratine route, the commercial farmers of crawdads raise them in shallow ponds and feed them hay, you could probably substitute grass clippings or leaves assuming the lawn or trees weren't treated with chemicals.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thanks!

that helps a lot









the crayfish are meant as a meal...not a tankmate


----------

